# Seeking Big Button remote that is DirecTV non-DVR compatible



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

I'm looking for a Big Button remote control that is DirecTV NON-DVR compatible.

I just got my in-laws hooked up with DirecTV, a new install on the Gift for you referral program. To keep things simple for them (they are old and like old dogs, don't learn new tricks well) we went with a standard (NON-DVR) receiver for them, and the new DirecTV DVR for my son who is moving in with them as he heads off to college full time (and helps keep an eye on them and keep them safe).

My son was fine with giving up the TiVo (he had one here at my home and could have taken it to my in-laws, but we're leaving it here so that my daughter will have it and we can avoid the hassles of getting a new receiver for her) and will adjust to the new box over time. Honestly, he uses the trick play functions the most, pausing, etc. For his needs he should be fine.

Meanwhile, back after Christmas I had found a nice, inexpensive big button Sony Remote, the RM-EZ2:









Since my father-in-law (and mother-in-law) both have "old persons vision" the big button remote was greatly appreciated. It was also a godsend because it was a much simpler remote to use than the one that came with their Sansui brand TV. My father-in-law kept hitting the SAP button on that remote control and that would turn off the audio and confuse him. He had no idea how to get the TV back to normal and would have to call myself or the cable company for assistance (actually to give credit to Comcast they were patient in dealing with him, but I think they dinged him for a few service call charges along the way).

Anyway, as best I can tell from looking over the documentation for the RM-EZ2, it won't support DirecTV receivers. I was thinking it would consider the DirecTV receiver a cable box, but it doesn't 

So, I'm now looking for an alternative. I've seen this HyTek remote:









Anyone have any other suggestions/recommendations to consider?


----------



## T1V0 (Jun 14, 2006)

As of June 28th, Directv now offers a back-lit Big Button remote control that is compatible with all of Directv's receivers for $20. Just call and ask. The model number is RC32BB.


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

T1V0 said:


> As of June 28th, Directv now offers a back-lit Big Button remote control that is compatible with all of Directv's receivers for $20. Just call and ask. The model number is RC32BB.


Thanks for the follow-up. I couldn't find pictures of it yet, but I'll check it out and see what I can find out.


----------



## tryptoneCRG (Apr 22, 2006)

It looks really nice actually. I was pretty impressed. MUCH better than i was thinking it would be. Ill post a link when im not at work...


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

tryptoneCRG said:


> It looks really nice actually. I was pretty impressed. MUCH better than i was thinking it would be. Ill post a link when im not at work...


Thanks, if I can get a look at the thing it'll be a much easier decision to make.


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

Still hoping for a picture when someone has a chance.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

Hopefully VERY soon, I will have some images to share.


----------



## DTVPro (Jun 24, 2005)

here you go


----------



## untouchable (Apr 13, 2005)

I thought he asked for a NON DVR compatable remote??


----------



## DTVPro (Jun 24, 2005)

untouchable said:


> I thought he asked for a NON DVR compatable remote??


it's compatable with any DTV reciever

he meant just one for a standard ird

this one will work just fine for what he needs


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

Thanks much for the pic DTVPro, that looks like just what the non-Doctor ordered 

Only question I have, but I'm sure it's done some way or another, is how you select the device you are controlling. I'm guessing the switch is moved to the side somewhere?

Button/readability wise though it looks like that remote is perfect for folks like my in-laws. Heck, if it has an updated list of devices it controls (like my Insignia TV, which happens to be made by Samsung/Toshiba supposedly) then I may have to order one for myself!

Easily worth $20 to check one of them out though.


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

bdowell said:


> Thanks much for the pic DTVPro, that looks like just what the non-Doctor ordered
> 
> Only question I have, but I'm sure it's done some way or another, is how you select the device you are controlling. I'm guessing the switch is moved to the side somewhere?


Just the above the numerals 1, 2, 3, are the device keys, DTV, AUX1, AUX2, and TV.


----------



## DTVPro (Jun 24, 2005)

bdowell said:


> Thanks much for the pic DTVPro, that looks like just what the non-Doctor ordered
> 
> Only question I have, but I'm sure it's done some way or another, is how you select the device you are controlling. I'm guessing the switch is moved to the side somewhere?
> 
> ...


if you lose the list or one doesn't come with it for some reason you can always call customer service and ask for the codes for the big button remote


----------



## cbrantly (Jul 8, 2006)

I am looking for the same thing.


----------



## DTVPro (Jun 24, 2005)

cbrantly said:


> I am looking for the same thing.


see my post above


----------



## poppagene (Dec 29, 2001)

Does the new big button remote from directv work with a non-dtv tivo (say on aux 1) ? I've got an htl-hd hooked up to a series 1 standalone tivo that i might like to use this with.


----------



## DTVPro (Jun 24, 2005)

poppagene said:


> Does the new big button remote from directv work with a non-dtv tivo (say on aux 1) ? I've got an htl-hd hooked up to a series 1 standalone tivo that i might like to use this with.


I think so

but don't quote me on it


----------

